# Anyone from 32 MP (Reserve) Toronto



## samuraai2 (7 Mar 2016)

Could anyone from the 32 Military Police reserve platoon in Toronto kindly share their experience on the typical duties the MP reserve are assigned to and the training they receive at this specific platoon? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ResMP (13 Mar 2016)

If you have not seen it - there is a thread over on Western Canadian Reserve Military Police on the recruiting side. I suspect that the majority of the PRes MP Platoons across the country are somewhat similar.

Also more info on Blueline.ca

Cheers


----------



## Poppa (14 Mar 2016)

feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## samuraai2 (16 Mar 2016)

ResMP said:
			
		

> If you have not seen it - there is a thread over on Western Canadian Reserve Military Police on the recruiting side. I suspect that the majority of the PRes MP Platoons across the country are somewhat similar.
> 
> Also more info on Blueline.ca
> 
> Cheers


Hello ResMP,

Thanks for the information. I checked out the thread you mentioned and it was useful. Do the ResMP in Toronto undergo similar training and do similar law enforcement duties? Because, in the other threads in the forum I found that ResMP are usually not trained to the level of the RegMP and they mostly don't do law enforcement stuff. Do the ResMP undergo the Military Police Academy training at Borden? 

Thanks!


----------



## samuraai2 (16 Mar 2016)

Poppa said:
			
		

> feel free to drop me a line.



Hello Poppa,

I sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## ResMP (20 Mar 2016)

PResMP are typically not trained to Regular Force equivalencies. Some opportunities do exist but as a whole the training is different. Still lots of tremendous opportunities in the Reserve for life experience and training. Typically (with a few exceptions) Res MPs do not conduct LE activities.
.


----------



## samuraai2 (21 Mar 2016)

ResMP said:
			
		

> PResMP are typically not trained to Regular Force equivalencies. Some opportunities do exist but as a whole the training is different. Still lots of tremendous opportunities in the Reserve for life experience and training. Typically (with a few exceptions) Res MPs do not conduct LE activities.
> .



Thanks for the reply ResMP. If they don't do much law enforcement stuff, what activities do the ResMP usually do?


----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2016)

samuraai2 said:
			
		

> what activities do the ResMP usually do?



You may find these discussions of interest,

Reserve MP
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+reserve+MP&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=DjLwVpTCNceC8Qe-qYHQBQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22reserve+MP%22


----------



## ResMP (24 Mar 2016)

This is from the Sept 14, 2102 post on the Western Reserve Military Police Thread.: Check it out. Typically -  a field or combat role or a security related role.

In the field MP's are responsible for Detainee Handling, Police Mentoring, Security Related tasks, Close Protection, Vital Point Security.

Hope this helps



			
				ResMP said:
			
		

> I have been fielding a lot of questions in relation to what type of duties Reserve Miliatry Police typically conduct.
> 
> While duties that you could be assigned could be all over the board, here is what you can typically expect:
> 
> ...


----------

